# Share Your Rats' Quirks!



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

What funny/interesting/unusual/amazing quirks do your rats have?

For example, though both of my rats love peas, one of them--Pookie--will only eat the insides of them and leave the shells. The other one--Scrumph--eats the entire pea plus Pookie's eccentric leftovers.


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

well......Turfle loves to ride on my head in the car as I am driving in my car. She is very stable. 
Tucka loves to eat string cheese on the other end as you so you meet in the middle and kiss. 
They both love to play monster under the sheets and scare the cats as well. :lol:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have two little brothers, ****** & specks, in a cage together. if you can only see their heads, they are identical. often, one will poke his head out from wherever they've decided to sleep, so i will say "where is your brother!" in the same tone as the dads on the jc penney sale ads... you know... "where is your mother"... and the voiceover man says "at the jc penney sale!" (assuming the ads from 2 years ago are still the same as now, lol). doesnt matter which brother i cant see, he will stick his head out. they wont do it for anyone else though, lol!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

Athena loves the springtime, where shoulder surfing on walks happen with at least 2 rats, every day, until it gets too cold again. All along the way, you can hear her teeth chitter away, from the moment you walk down the stairs and out the door, to your return home. She even starts to climb down, to tell you that she needs to go potty, and then, on occasion, she'll start climbing back up your leg to say she's done, leaving a big puddle behind!

Moo and Hinata like to "take naps" with me when I'm sick, or as of now, when I'm pregnant, and need one. Ensuring that they only nap when I'm home, so no one accidently sits on them, they sleep under my covers, either in my arms, curled up where my knees bend in, or right by my tummy!

Shadow has this thing that when someone touches him, he'll freeze comfortably on the spot until they finish petting him, and then he'll look up at the one who did it, as if to say, "thanks," and then goes off exploring again!

Runt absolutely refuses to eat outside her home, and simply considers her out time as a time to cuddle, not a time to munch on treats. No matter how much you convince her to eat a treat, she simply turns her head away each time you put it in front of her nose! Give her a treat when she's at home, however, and she'll take it like she's "starving!"

Sam and Frodo are nearly inseparable. Wherever one goes, you're sure to see the other follow! Try telling one or the other to wait their turn to clean your teeth, while the other impatiently tries to fit inside, too!

Rin likes to "pack away" her treats, resulting in food all over the couch or her home. If you try to clean it up while she's there, she'll immediately take it and store it where she had it again! What a pig! lol!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't had my girls for that long, but I found one thing quite strange/funny. My girl Jenny, whenever I take her out to play, she always nibbles on my toes........ I'll pull my feet in and cover them and then she jumps on my lap. Then when I lay flat again she'll run down my legs again and nibble my toes, SHEESH, eat ur own darn toes why dontcha ^______^ OH, and Kidah, she gives me lotsa kisses on the lips >.< Of course, she requires I give her something yummy afterwards.....









^Thats Jenny nibbling away on my toes


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Jay and Sweetness always groom my mouth. Sweetness will also lick your hands and feet. And Sweetness will poop WHENEVER she's scared. It literally took her about two months to get comfortable with me. If you ever do anything with her that wasn't her idea, she poops. A lot.

Bob will jump... far. She's very intelligent, and she isn't afraid of a whole lot. She's also really social- if someone is standing, she'll climb up their body and end up sitting on their head. She also will follow me to my room from my living room... which means following me up the stairs and through the hallway- and I don't even have to slow down for her.

If Gwen's in a room that has a bed, she's almost always under it. It takes a while to get her to come out from under there. Honestly, she's the rat that I know the least- so I don't know all of her quirks just yet.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

madeittothemoon said:


> Jay and Sweetness always groom my mouth. Sweetness will also lick your hands and feet. And Sweetness will poop WHENEVER she's scared. It literally took her about two months to get comfortable with me. If you ever do anything with her that wasn't her idea, she poops. A lot.
> 
> Bob will jump... far. She's very intelligent, and she isn't afraid of a whole lot. She's also really social- if someone is standing, she'll climb up their body and end up sitting on their head. She also will follow me to my room from my living room... which means following me up the stairs and through the hallway- and I don't even have to slow down for her.
> 
> If Gwen's in a room that has a bed, she's almost always under it. It takes a while to get her to come out from under there. Honestly, she's the rat that I know the least- so I don't know all of her quirks just yet.


wow, it must've taken quite a while to teach Bob how to walk up those stairs! Ours tries to say, "hey, you're my owner, YOU carry me!" lol


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

rach913 said:


> madeittothemoon said:
> 
> 
> > Jay and Sweetness always groom my mouth. Sweetness will also lick your hands and feet. And Sweetness will poop WHENEVER she's scared. It literally took her about two months to get comfortable with me. If you ever do anything with her that wasn't her idea, she poops. A lot.
> ...


Haha, it honestly didn't take long at all... she learned how to go up and down stairs the first time she was ever around them. That's just how she is, though... she catches on quicker than any of the other girls!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's still pretty koo!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Raz-ma-taz--> 
Loves to wait for me to pull out a treat, grabs it, and then hops away to to add to his "secret" stash- most of the time he only nibbles on a treat for a second and then comes back and stares at me until he gets another one. He loves to be rubbed and shakes his tail back and forth when I scratch his neck and back. He Hates sharing  and needs his space to eat anything. He loves going for a ride in the car and crawling on me. Most of the time he is a complete love bug.


Pipsqueak-->
Thinks he is by far the toughest rat ever and that when he wants to play, every other rat should want to to. He loves to wrestle with Raz and is a complete mama's boy. Her won't leave me for a second when they get to explore, and has to inspect me for cleanliness daily. He'll chase me around if I walk around the room. He also loves to hand wrestle with me. He's a playful boy.


Nani-->
After the death of her buddy and sister Winnie, she has bonded very closely with me and constantly wants to play with me. She loves to play tag with me and finds whatever way she can to keep up with me when I run or crawl from her. SHe also makes sure I'm clean all the time and would love to just hang out with me on my bed. She also loves to hand wrestle and chews on EVERYTHING! No exceptions!


Bug--> 
She's still fairly young but is such lovey girl. She is the only one out of my rats that I've seen boggle and man does she boggle when you scratch the right spot! Her cheeks get to puffing and then her little eyes pop in and out a little  She loves to play with Nani and immediately bonded with her. She loves soft cushy beds (unlike Nani) and chews on everything besides her bed. She's not really timid even though I got her at christmas.


They are all so sweet and cute and love attention, treats, and playtime!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

double post...oops


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> Bob will jump... far. She's very intelligent, and she isn't afraid of a whole lot. She's also really social- if someone is standing, she'll climb up their body and end up sitting on their head. She also will follow me to my room from my living room... which means following me up the stairs and through the hallway- and I don't even have to slow down for her.


I wish I had a place where I could let my girls roam that freely. Well, and my cat is a problem.

My one rat, Elsabeth, does this funny thing with her tail. She always has it curled around towards her back. It's never out straight or dragging, just that silly curl.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ozzy- 
loves cleaning my mouth 
will only eat the inside of peas
only sleeps in one of her hammocks
chews the death out of tube hammocks
doesn't like corks
stashes banana chips

penguin-
attacks band-aids
will sometimes eat entire peas
scent marks
has a rubber skull
loves her tube
never calms down


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Belgie is a total mamma's girl, and will practically fall off the bed when she sees me trying to get near me. Sometimes when I'm in the bathroom, I can see my bed, and I can see little Belgie just hanging out on the very edge of the bed, watching me. She loves getting air blown in her face. She refuses to accept HT blocks from me, she holds out for the good stuff (a handfull of Suebees mix, I still feed them exclusively by hand) She will climb up on my shoulder and loves going for rides around the apartment. 

Sevilla LOVES getting pet. I scratch her, I rub her fur up and down, I rub her head, pull a little on her tail, give raspberries on her back; anything, she just eats it up. The other two girls won't stand still long enough for this kind of treatment, but Sevilla just adores it. 

Lola I'm still figuring out. She seems shy still, and I haven't yet discovered all her "quirks."

All the girls seem to like putting their veggies into their litter pan (I tried explaining the word "unsanitary" to them, I guess it didn't stick), and and least one of the "old girls" I think deliberately doesn't use the litter pan some of the time, and Lola hasn't quite got the hang yet of pooping in one place. 

But they all like me, and it's adorable to see them all rush up for some pets and kisses! (and food, if they're lucky)


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I just thought of something else. All three of the rats I've ever had ADORE(D) sleeping in their food dishes. The cage I have has two dishes that slide in, and only one ever has food in it (Suebee's and block, I give other food by hand). They don't sleep in the food dish that actually has food in it thankfully, but the two girls I have left will push each other out to sleep in the other dish, or they'll sleep on top of each other. They used to be able to sleep in it side by side when they were about 5 and six weeks old, but they're too big for that now. It is so silly.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Haha, it's funny to see the places that they end up sleeping. My girls sleep in their hammocks, litter box, tunnels, and on their wheel. But never inside their igloo... that seems to just be reserved for hoarding food, haha.


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

Both my girls will get really excited when I'm sitting next to their cage with both doors open, and they'll rush up and down the ladders from floor-to-floor at high speeds to celebrate. They don't do this when the bottom door is closed though.

Dust will eat entire peas, shell and all, and she'll even steal them from Gohma (who ate one once then decided she doesn't like peas) and complain when she has to give them back; but I found out peas make Dust sneeze like crazy (allergies...?) so she can't have them anymore. She'll steal poptarts too, but because of all the sugar she can't have any more of those either. 

Gohma was interested in grapes and peas the first day I had them, but now she just ignores everything other than her food. She LOVES Regal Rat, but can't have it as her main diet yet because she's younger than 4 months old, and the bag says it's only for adult rats.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

Moo Moo loves chocolate, but I try not to feed him more than a piece once a month, as chocolate needs to be eaten under strict supervision--a food that they could choke on... And the other day, he refused to go home while the others did as they were told--he wanted to cuddle and nap with mama! We took a three hour nap together, and it was almost as if he died! I poked him, gently grabbed his toes and pinched, but he wouldn't stir! Well, he's getting old, and he's been starting to breathe heavier than normal, and since he wanted to cuddle that bad, I picked him up (that awoke him!) and placed him on my lap as I shifted my weight, and he immediately fell asleep again! I don't know, but it seems that he's the happiest when I'm lying next to him...Rach


----------



## wiccansdream (Jan 23, 2008)

well my girls like to bite on my nails when i stick my fingers in there cage. i guess that they are grooming them.

oreo likes to chase my daughters feet when she runs backwards. she hops and runs after her. she is so neat to watch. oreo also when given anything to eat runs from where ever you gave it to her back to her cage before she will even start to eat it.

babe on the other hand is my laid back baby. she just goes with the flow. unless i let her sit on my neck and she loves to spin her self in my hair. or if i am wearing a baseball cap she loves to climb up on the brim and just sit there and watches what is going on.


willow is funny you put you hand in his cage and he starts to play tag. you put your hand in and he attacks it and runs away or he will start to move all his toys while he is playing. he also like to sleep in his litter box IDK he is a bit strange but then again he is only 2 months old.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oreo looks ADORABLE! Reminds me of my Rin


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Macabri said:


> My one rat, Elsabeth, does this funny thing with her tail. She always has it curled around towards her back. It's never out straight or dragging, just that silly curl.


Sounds like she could be a wheel runner  
I've heard that rats that carry their tail that way are usually the ones more inclined to run in wheels.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Mimzy likes to fall. She always is like, "Oh! I can't reach the dresser from the top of my cage, but I'll try anyways!" or "Maybe if I just lean over a little more from the side of the bed, I'll be able to see better..." She's a pew, both my girls are, and she's the one I spy head-weaving most of the time, so that make sense XD She also likes to camp out BEHIND the cage when she's bored free-ranging my room.

Zita has a thing with chasing people XD She'll climb on your foot, but if you get her off and take a step away, she'll run towards you, it's so cute x3 And she's wonderful on my keyboard, lol.


----------



## bloodraven (Jan 27, 2008)

Remy's food dish is on his second level. I cleaned it out for the first time today (its been 4 days, needed new fabrics and stuff) and put all his new food in his dish. And, something he hasn't done before...he was running around, up to the second level and grabbing food, running back down and stashing it. I started playing with him by picking it up and putting it in his dish, then moving his dish outside....and he would just watch me...so he ran up, out the cage, grabbed the food and stashed again. I waited until he was done...then grabbed all the food again, put it back in the dish, then put it on top of the cage...

Of course, little squirt was like lighting...outside the cage, climbed up the side, grabbed the food, back inside. All of this at super hyper speeds...gah....


----------



## RodentHQ (Jan 6, 2008)

I love this thread. 

Well, Dolly is an adamant rodentist (she actually woke me up with her "grooming" at 4 AM earlier). Heheh, Bindi is definitely the chub of the group, she eats anything, and always tries to go for the others' treats. Little Marshmallow is blind in one eye, so she is always head bobbing to ascertain perspective. Oh, god--and about three months ago, I was cleaning under my bed and found a /huge/ nest of shredded paper, tissues, trash, et cetera that the three girls had apparently constructed during their free-range time. Funny thing was, in the nest I found a few gnawed-on miniature Snickers-- I'd wondered where those had gone from my Halloween stash!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

RodentHQ said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> Well, Dolly is an adamant rodentist (she actually woke me up with her "grooming" at 4 AM earlier). Heheh, Bindi is definitely the chub of the group, she eats anything, and always tries to go for the others' treats. Little Marshmallow is blind in one eye, so she is always head bobbing to ascertain perspective. Oh, god--and about three months ago, I was cleaning under my bed and found a /huge/ nest of shredded paper, tissues, trash, et cetera that the three girls had apparently constructed during their free-range time. Funny thing was, in the nest I found a few gnawed-on miniature Snickers-- I'd wondered where those had gone from my Halloween stash!


Wow, that's pretty funny! I have a small problem with a Athena lately, as she always climbs down the side of the couch to run around on the floor without me knowing. One day, I tried to catch her, and she prooved to me that she was a live, ratty version of Speedy Gonzalas! As soon as I get the chance to pounce on her, she runs under the couch, quickly turns around to face me, and I swear by this, she laughs at me!
So I took out Shadow, my "tub tub rat," and placed him on the floor. Unaware of Athena's curiousity of her approaches, her half brother wandered his own way, until his ignoring her had drove her crazy! She crawled out from under the couch, approached Shadow, and didn't see my hand dart over her. I then put her away for being naughty, left the good girls on the couch (they don't try to climb down), and let her watch every male rat we own play on the floor!
You should've seen her, darting about in her home like an angry, 2 yr old stinker! Then the cat decided to see what was crawling around the living room floor, and Bulvine wasn't too pleased to see four, fat rats and an old fart running about! Intrigued, he tried to "scoot" them back toward their home, but none of the boys would let it happen. Cat and boy rats played together for a whole hour, all over the living room floor!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Artemis likes to lick my fingers and chew on my nails lightly. He also tries to groom my mouth a lot!


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

My girl Adie does the cutest thing...I'll turn her on her back in my hands and my fingers will massage her back and she'll keep tilting back and fall asleep...it's so cute and funny. Everyone I show gets a kick out of it. I need to get someone to take a picture of it one day. None of my other rats do it and for Adie, I'm the only one who can do it right lol.

Nikki >.<


----------

